# Alerts Not Clearing Out



## JckDanls 07

So my list of alerts gets longer every day...  it used to clear out automatically every day...  Any idea what's going on with that ??


----------



## SmokinAl

I think they are working on stuff Keith. My alerts are coming in, but they are mixed up. It’s a little weird, but as you know every time an upgrade is implemented it takes a while until all the bugs are worked out. 
Al


----------



## Bearcarver

JckDanls 07 said:


> So my list of alerts gets longer every day...  it used to clear out automatically every day...  Any idea what's going on with that ??


How many you got now, Keith??
I'm at *398* now.  Seems like it slowed up a bit since it hit 300.
Had to change a lot of the way I do things, but I'll survive.
It's not mentioned any more---Makes me wonder if it's not enough people having trouble with it.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003

My alerts are working perfectly. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

You have to either click on "mark read" or actually click on the alert or they will not go away.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinVOLfan said:


> You have to either click on "mark read" or actually click on the alert or they will not go away.



That's all BS, if it isn't working properly. If you have to play games to make them go away, it's not telling you anything like it does when it's working right.

Bear


----------



## JckDanls 07

Bear...  my list is still long (doesn't clear out)..  But I will say...

I have noticed now that there is a *BOLD BLACK LINE *in between the read (old alert) and unread (new alert) ...


----------



## Bearcarver

JckDanls 07 said:


> Bear...  my list is still long (doesn't clear out)..  But I will say...
> 
> I have noticed now that there is a *BOLD BLACK LINE *in between the read (old alert) and unread (new alert) ...


I haven't seen the Black Line, but if I did, what does that do for me.
An alert used to come to my email box, so I can go there to see it.
Then after I clicked on it & read it, it would go away until somebody else commented on it. Then I would get the alert again. If I didn't go to the alerted thread, I wouldn't get any more alerts to that thread, until I go there & read the one that I was alerted to.  
A Black line does none of these things, unless I'm missing something.
I guess after 12 years, I've kinda gotten used to how things worked when they worked right. 
I never was a Computer-Geek, but now I'm a 73 year old Non-computer geek. I can still hit the fastball, but they keep throwing up these curve balls with these program screw-ups.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003

Alerts still working here!!!

Chris


----------



## bauchjw

I’m at 405 alerts and I hit Read all almost everyday since this started. The list always does wired things like randomly shows alerts from 3 days ago and moves new alerts to the bottom, then after I hit read all it clears out the number above the icon, but a bunch of alerts will still be in the box. When I come back again it will randomly start climbing into the 100s again. It’s been going on so long I’ve forgotten how it used to be


----------



## jcam222

Alerts used to clear after clicking on the alert icon and bringing up the list. That alone cleared them without having to read them or scroll to bottom to mark read. Wish I could make mine go back to that.


----------



## bauchjw

jcam222 said:


> Alerts used to clear after clicking on the alert icon and bringing up the list. That alone cleared them without having to read them or scroll to bottom to mark read. Wish I could make mine go back to that.


I forgot about that already!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

bauchjw said:


> I’m at 405 alerts and I hit Read all almost everyday since this started. The list always does wired things like randomly shows alerts from 3 days ago and moves new alerts to the bottom, then after I hit read all it clears out the number above the icon, but a bunch of alerts will still be in the box. When I come back again it will randomly start climbing into the 100s again. It’s been going on so long I’ve forgotten how it used to be



For me, this ^^^


----------



## jcam222

There are options in preferences to not show read from viruwing alert pop up window or alert page. That said I do not have them checked so doing either should mark read but doesn’t. I’m addition whether I mark them read or not the continue to build in the pop up even when they don’t add a mew alert number on the icon.


----------



## Bearcarver

I don't know if anybody is working on this problem, but I haven't gotten an "Alert Email" since yesterday, and the number of alerts says "512" now.

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray

And now the carousel has gone missing! It's always something. RAY


----------



## jcam222

Despite a lot of advice from folks I have been unable to get my alert notification count at the top of page to work like it used to for many months.  Lately even if I scroll down and click mark read the same ones pop right back up  Another little thing I noticed is that when typing a post you used to be able to click done which would allow you to get out of the the text box and perhaps switch windows to copy something or look at something prior to finishing the post. That no longer functions either.


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova

Same here


----------



## Bearcarver

Oh well, no answer.
See ya next month!

Bear


----------



## bauchjw

My alerts are always between 300 and 700.


----------



## clifish

bauchjw said:


> My alerts are always between 300 and 700.


I was running 1300,  today none and no carousel.  Everything is all wonky hitting the home button.


----------



## gmc2003

No carousal, but my alerts are still working. 

Chris


----------



## gmc2003

Ok, something is definitely awry here. I got my first email notification today. Even though I have them turned off. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver

gmc2003 said:


> Ok, something is definitely awry here. I got my first email notification today. Even though I have them turned off.
> 
> Chris


That's only right !
Since those of us who want to be notified are not getting notified, it stands to reason, since you don't want them, you should be getting them.

Bear


----------



## Daba's BBQ

Hi. I am running into the same problem. I am unable to remove all of My Alerts. I click on the box, and click ALL READ but they still remain. I tried several times, but nothing seems to work. any help would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## eaglewing

The thing is, I'm getting Alerts for threads and posts I'm not even "watching" nor did I post in.
If you guys are "following" lots of people, you get an Alert everytime they post anything


----------



## pineywoods

Brian is trying to figure this problem out along with the IT staff but of course it takes time


----------



## Bearcarver

pineywoods said:


> Brian is trying to figure this problem out along with the IT staff but of course it takes time



Thanks for letting us know, Piney!!
Not knowing if anybody is still working on it just makes the whole thing Worse!

Bear


----------



## sandyut

I am having this issue.  Everyday I wake up to all the same alerts I cleared the day before : (

Anything I can do to fix this?


----------



## sandyut

Oddly they are all from Nov 1 and later if that helps


----------



## TulsaJeff

Try clicking on the Alert bell icon at the top, then in the lower left corner of the dropdown, click on "Select All"

This should bring up a page showing all of your alerts.

Scroll to the very bottom and click on the "Select all" checkbox

In the drop down select "Mark Read" then click on "Go"

That should remove all alerts from your account. We can then see if those stay gone or show back up.

Let me know how this goes..


----------



## gmc2003

sandyut said:


> I am having this issue.  Everyday I wake up to all the same alerts I cleared the day before : (
> 
> Anything I can do to fix this?


The Ground hog day phenomenon. 

Chris


----------



## sandyut

TulsaJeff said:


> Try clicking on the Alert bell icon at the top, then in the lower left corner of the dropdown, click on "Select All"
> 
> This should bring up a page showing all of your alerts.
> 
> Scroll to the very bottom and click on the "Select all" checkbox
> 
> In the drop down select "Mark Read" then click on "Go"
> 
> That should remove all alerts from your account. We can then see if those stay gone or show back up.
> 
> Let me know how this goes..


Hi Jeff,

I tried this and they reappeared after a few hours.


----------



## tbern

Very long shot,      is the time and date correct for the device you are signing in on?


----------



## smokeymose

I'm maybe jinxing myself, but I've had no problems.
I click the bell icon and go to the first page on the list. I scroll the whole page and when I go back to Home they've gone away.  I click the bell again and repeat until it's cleared out.


----------



## chopsaw

sandyut said:


> I tried this and they reappeared after a few hours.


Here's something to check .
Click on the bell icon
At the bottom of the drop down window choose preference
It should take you to " On viewing alerts page "
Review the choices / see whats checked . I have it all unchecked , but make sure " Persistent alerts " is unchecked 
May or may not be your trouble , but that fixed mine from reappearing .


----------



## sandyut

chopsaw said:


> Here's something to check .
> Click on the bell icon
> At the bottom of the drop down window choose preference
> It should take you to " On viewing alerts page "
> Review the choices / see whats checked . I have it all unchecked , but make sure " Persistent alerts " is unchecked
> May or may not be your trouble , but that fixed mine from reappearing .


Thank you - checked and that was not the issue.

CLeared them all this morning and within a couple hours all 4 pages reappeared starting with Nov 1


----------



## gmc2003

Dumb question Dave, but did you save your changes? 

Chris


----------



## smokeymose

OK, I guess I'm not understanding the problem. Is it because after someone has read an alert it stays in their alert history? When the alert icon shows new posts I read them and the alerts go away. No new emails, either.
The way I see it, if SMF wants to store alerts back to the beginning of time that's their problem, as long as I don't get alerts for things I've already read, which I don't.


----------



## sandyut

gmc2003 said:


> Dumb question Dave, but did you save your changes?
> 
> Chris


Good point, I didn’t change the settings, they were set correctly, but I didn’t hit save.   So i did that just in case it help “reset or fix” the issue…. Stay tuned.


----------



## Buckeyedude

Im just going to unplug it, count to 5 and plug it back in.....


----------



## dr k

This is nothing!  Try using this site on a phone and try clearing the overlapping ads with trying to touch the tiny closing Xs, then try logging in with overlapping ads, let alone trying to start a thread, posting, and uploading an image as you duck dive ads on a phone. You can't use this site unless your a premier member.  Jeff uses his site with ads but doesn't use it with his phone because he'd never be able to post anything. I had to wait to get to a laptop to post this because trying with a phone is absolutely crap like newbies getting involved on SMF even though the numbers say that all is good!  A couple friends and family tried to deal with phone and ads but said f.... it.  It's embarrassing.


----------



## TulsaJeff

dr k said:


> This is nothing!  Try using this site on a phone and try clearing the overlapping ads with trying to touch the tiny closing Xs, then try logging in with overlapping ads, let alone trying to start a thread, posting, and uploading an image as you duck dive ads on a phone. You can't use this site unless your a premier member.  Jeff uses his site with ads but doesn't use it with his phone because he'd never be able to post anything. I had to wait to get to a laptop to post this because trying with a phone is absolutely crap like newbies getting involved on SMF even though the numbers say that all is good!  A couple friends and family tried to deal with phone and ads but said f.... it.  It's embarrassing.


Kurt, I can appreciate you not liking the ads, I don't like them either but they ARE necessary. No ads, no forum.

I have provided a super cheap way for you to remove ads if you want to do that via a premier membership. Many sites do not offer that option and definitely not as inexpensive as the ones here because frankly, ads pay better than memberships.

When we were just a small forum, we did not need ads and life was good. I paid for everything out of pocket and if we needed something major done, everyone chipped in.

Now that the site is HUGE, bigger than any of us ever expected it would be, ads are required to pay for the hosting and all of the extra services that make it all work.

I have a certain amount of control on where the ads are placed on larger screens but on tiny screens, there's few options.

By the way..

I am on this site 4+ hours each day and most of the time, I am on my phone. I click the small "x" to close an ad if it is in my way and I get things done.


----------



## fxsales1959

JckDanls 07 said:


> So my list of alerts gets longer every day...  it used to clear out automatically every day...  Any idea what's going on with that ??


dicked with it a little this morning.  had 172. clicked on alerts and then marked read. cleared out the notice up top. don't know if this helps. i just wait for email, which works.


----------



## JckDanls 07

OK...   Let me clarify...  On previous platforms once you read all your alerts the drop down window/box with the alerts in it would clear out (after closing alerts) and then be blank/empty until a new alert comes in... So the mark read and mark unread function wasn't needed and therefor didn't need to search for the line separating the two...If there was an alert in the drop down window/box it was always new ... But yet all the alerts were still available on the Show All Alerts page ...
This is what I meant in the original post... 
  The mark read and mark unread work fine along with the alerts notification bell ...


----------



## TulsaJeff

This may be something that got changed by the software company.. it now shows read and unread. Once you read something, it stays in the box for 72 hours. 

I just changed this number (72 hours) to 1 hour in the settings.

Theoretically, once you read something, it should now keep the read alerts for 1 hour and then they should disappear.

Or at least that's what I am led to believe based on the settings that I have.

Let's see what happens with this new setting.


----------



## sandyut

Thanks for staying after this!  I just cleared them all out and will check back this afternoon.


----------



## Bearcarver

My number is now 736.
I give up---You guys let me know when it's fixed.
All I get is a Headache!

Ole Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff

I believe this has something to do with cookies but I'm not sure how to make it work properly on all devices. I have not contacted the software developers about this as of yet, perhaps I can do that after the holiday chaos and see if we can nail down the reason behind the issues.

On my Mac, the red number on the bell icon counts only unread. The read stuff stays put for a while but it's not counted.

Personally, I don't really use the bell icon/alert feature. I come in here everyday and just go through the stuff that's bolded (unread) on the homepage, that's easier to me than going through the list.


----------



## dr k

TulsaJeff said:


> Kurt, I can appreciate you not liking the ads, I don't like them either but they ARE necessary. No ads, no forum.
> 
> I have provided a super cheap way for you to remove ads if you want to do that via a premier membership. Many sites do not offer that option and definitely not as inexpensive as the ones here because frankly, ads pay better than memberships.
> 
> When we were just a small forum, we did not need ads and life was good. I paid for everything out of pocket and if we needed something major done, everyone chipped in.
> 
> Now that the site is HUGE, bigger than any of us ever expected it would be, ads are required to pay for the hosting and all of the extra services that make it all work.
> 
> I have a certain amount of control on where the ads are placed on larger screens but on tiny screens, there's few options.
> 
> By the way..
> 
> I am on this site 4+ hours each day and most of the time, I am on my phone. I click the small "x" to close an ad if it is in my way and I get things done.


No, I can't get my work done with ads covering over my alerts, text box to just use this site on my ph, like you can on your ph, and the computer, because you're not matching with other problems that are on this thread and ends with, "we'll see ......." I don't have this problem. I was a premier member that you can look up from the past, to get rid of 5 virus malware imbedded in ads on SMF and had to be a premier member in the glitches forum. Please find the thread. and not regarding ads. After a year, that deal breaker threat was gone. So no more malware threats embedded, but then could view forum.   Why are there double premier memberships badges? After a member spends $100 on premier membership over time they ARE lifetime! I'm not made of money and can't  afford to view nothing. Whoever has too much money throw it my way so I can read what's on this site.


----------



## sandyut

TulsaJeff
 Looks like the alert are working they are supposed to again, at least mine are.  Want to report back a positive on this.  Many thanks for all you do for the forum and smoking at large.


----------



## TulsaJeff

sandyut said:


> TulsaJeff
> Looks like the alert are working they are supposed to again, at least mine are.  Want to report back a positive on this.  Many thanks for all you do for the forum and smoking at large.


Glad to hear that! Let me know if you see any further issues and we'll keep tweaking


----------



## chopsaw

TulsaJeff said:


> Glad to hear that! Let me know if you see any further issues and we'll keep tweaking


Whatever switch just got flipped ,, unflip it . 
Just lost half my screen on my laptop .


----------



## SmokinAl

Same here, 1/2 screen on my iPad 

 TulsaJeff

Al


----------



## chopsaw

Thank you . Back to how it was .


----------



## SmokinAl

Me too!


----------



## TulsaJeff

sorry about that.. had to make the Thanksgiving Central button go away and my syntax was off by just a smidgen.


----------



## chopsaw

How's it feel to control the emotions of so many ? Lol .


----------



## TulsaJeff

chopsaw said:


> How's it feel to control the emotions of so many ? Lol .


It can be a little scary at times LOL


----------

